# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  اريد برنامج تعريف السكنر من نوع scan prisa 640p

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم

كيفكم يا اخوة انا اريد المساعدة منكم بالحصول على تعريف للسكنر 

من نوع scan prisa 640p ارجو من  يوجد لديه هذه التعريف ان يرفعه على رابط ويعطيني ااياه لانه انا بحثت كتير بالنت وما لقيت هذه التعريف وشكرا جزيلا للكل . مستني الرد شكرا .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مش عندي للاسف ..
يمكن الشباب عندهم ويساعدوك ..

----------


## ابن العطار

شكرا كتير شوشو

----------


## ابن العطار

شكرا كتير شوشو

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

هاد الرابط وانشالله بينزل معك 

http://www.driverfiles.net/Scanners/...1,359,11,.html

----------


## ابن العطار

اخي شكرا عالبرنامج بس مو هو هاد البرنامج التعريف ماعم يزبط معي بالمرة في غير هالتعريف وشكرا . :SnipeR (28):

----------


## ahmed2020

[align=center]مشكوووووووووووووووو يا غالي

يعطيك ألف عافية[/align]

----------


## mmmyyy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أبحث عن هذا التعريف منذ فترة طويلة ...

أرجو الحصول عليه ..

----------


## رمز الاسود

شو بي الحكايا يا جماع

----------


## مسجله غصب

:C06a766466:

----------


## ray4

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

